# Your going to DIE......OK.....Now WHAT....????



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

We have all of this "Physical STUFF" (estate) that at some point someone needs to deal with. If you have children or family I assume it is much easier to make decisions about your "STUFF" (estate).

This estate issue is not as easy as I would have thought. No......I am not dying, well in a way we are all dying, it is just that the older you get, the higher your awareness is, and the need to deal with reality. 

This all smacked me in the face, when I contacted the Boy Scouts of America, about leaving the homestead to them, for a camp site. I was shocked to be informed, that they would appreciate that, and they would sell it to pay on going administrative costs. Not what I had in mind........

Oh'well that's life.......


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That's one of them thar "curve balls". Life is full of them!

Mon


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Dying can't be all that bad, they never sent anyone back for not doing it right.

Hey, it's just part of life, no big deal. Live as hard as you can, and die taking only your memories. I'd hate to think, in my final thoughts, "I should have enjoyed myself" No reason to wait to go all out, do it now. 

My mantra has always been "Be here now" which is to say, live this moment while it's here. 

Hard physical work wears my body down, but improves my spiritual philosophy.

Ignore distractions. Free yourself of excess belongings. Be here now. When the end comes, you'll be satisfied in that you got the most from your particular set of circumstances. It won't hurt for long.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I know what you mean though SD. (I'd die if I wasn't all ready there) if I thought my place that I kept through thick and thin was going to be just let go to developers (who want it desperately) I got to know someone is going to care for it the way I do. I don't really care about this place in the city. my happy life was where I'm spending most of my time now.

anyway I know where it's going (if only he can outlive me) funny thing it was only Friday we were discussing it. he said to me "mother, why don't I build a cabin back there in the woods where dad wanted one and we'll put one of those old fashioned wood stoves in. then when you decide to give up the reins and need a little help I can sell mine and move in there with the dogs. we'll be far enough away that we wont interfere with each other yet if you need me i'll be on the land" 

he spends most of his days there now improving the place. I thought it was a great idea. now my antique dishes and linen is another matter. as I've mentioned here before .he'd just as soon drink from a tin can. ~Georgia


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'll be dead, so I don't care in the least what happens to my stuff.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

besides you're only young yet aren't you SD? far as I know you're in your early sixties. that's in your prime. you got lots of time to get a woman. then you'll have someone to leave it to. well, depending who goes first .usually though the women outlast the men. ~Georgia


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

After my ex died at 49 these thoughts hit. I'm looking into a life insurance policy so that when I go my animals will be taken care of until the end of their natural lives. Estate stuff, I've been seriously downsizing so no one has to deal with too much crap.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll be 70 y/o in a few months.




newfieannie said:


> besides you're only young yet aren't you SD? far as I know you're in your early sixties. that's in your prime. you got lots of time to get a woman. then you'll have someone to leave it to. well, depending who goes first .usually though the women outlast the men. ~Georgia


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Hard to downsize when I am 89 miles from a descent size town. I do downsizeing, by digging a hole with the D-8 dozer and bury decades of accumulated stuff.



RideBarefoot said:


> Estate stuff, I've been seriously downsizing so no one has to deal with too much crap.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

So.........you would be fine and happy for it to go to the Government........maybe reduce the national debt......???

It has been pointed out to me (Note: I had the same feeling) that I would be "DUMPING" a massive about of work onto someone. While it sounds good and caviler.......it is rude and selfish at best to whom'ever needs to deal with it. And could be needlessly expensive to them.




Belfrybat said:


> I'll be dead, so I don't care in the least what happens to my stuff.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I do downsizeing, *by digging a hole with the D-8 dozer and bury decades of accumulated stuff*.


My older brother worked for a company, in his youth, that did excavation. I still have some of the old glass medicine bottles and tins that he brought home. 

What you're doing is creating some future archeological site waiting for some young lad or some future Henry Carter to get his start.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I'll be 70 y/o in a few months.


Ditto


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> We have all of this "Physical STUFF" (estate) that at some point someone needs to deal with. If you have children or family I assume it is much easier to make decisions about your "STUFF" (estate).
> 
> This estate issue is not as easy as I would have thought. No......I am not dying, well in a way we are all dying, it is just that the older you get, the higher your awareness is, and the need to deal with reality.
> 
> ...


How much land do you actually own? And now much stuff are we talking about? I have no children and a goodly amount of land, which at this point I am considering signing over to The Nature Conservancy. The stuff that is left, well, once I am dead and/if TNC takes over they can burn it all for I care (remember at that point I am dead) it won't make any difference to me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken there is plenty of camping space in Sourdoughs area. Perhaps that's why the BSA planned to sell it. 
However did you you ask if they would be interested in it as a restricted gift ?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I bet the land gos to an auction so the boy scouts get the cash


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hopefully this place will be worth something and my four kids will make a little profit. 

I also dug a giant hole and buried about 80-100 yards of junk.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I down sized a lot with the last move. Each kid gets a house and they've both laid dibs. Donating My body to science and have a nice life insurance policy and a will. Shouldn't be much of a problem for my two.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I went from a 4000 square foot home, to a 14 foot moving van.

When I go home to be with the Lord, my goal is to leave the kids a minimal mess, and maximum assets. What they choose to do with it all when I am gone, is their choice.

My goal is to live minimally, only accumulating what is useful and making the process for them as efficient as possible.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have my personal property for my pleasure. When I am dead if it is still part of my estate, I don't care who gets it nor will I make any complaints because at that time I will be done with it.

Sure as long as I have a relative or close acquaintance still on speaking terms with me when I curl my toes , I will give them first option on what I leave in my will but weather or not they want it or whatever they choose to do is of no concern to me and will not affect my departure from this realm to the next to join my dogs of times gone by.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

i think my girls will have a ball--wonder why mom saved that--oh, i remember that from when i was a child--going thru my posessions will pay for their 'raisin--LOL


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> So.........you would be fine and happy for it to go to the Government........maybe reduce the national debt......???
> 
> It has been pointed out to me (Note: I had the same feeling) that I would be "DUMPING" a massive about of work onto someone. While it sounds good and caviler.......it is rude and selfish at best to whom'ever needs to deal with it. And could be needlessly expensive to them.


I'm not dumping any work on anyone. Except for my cat that I have made arrangements for, I don't care what happens to the physical stuff -- the beneficiary can do whatever she wants with it, and I'm certainly not going to tell her what she can or can not do with anything. As I said, I'll not be here and it's just stuff. And BTW, if she doesn't want any of it and it goes to the government, so be it. I won't be around to care.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

My Truck is TOD to #1 son, The Camper TOD to #2 son. My property when bought will have their names on it..anything else if they want it they can have or pitch it..They also have $100,000 Life Insurance Police..They will be better off than when any of my Parents moved on.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Heck with the money and possessions, who's going to take my boxes of genealogy records?

Mon


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

frogmammy said:


> Heck with the money and possessions, who's going to take my boxes of genealogy records?
> 
> Mon


I forgot about those. The family tree I researched was made and the youngest has it..they both know where their Breeding Stock comes from. Roots are important in my opinion. It went back to the 1500's.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Beat you WWS--mine is 1400--would be further--but the child was found after a war--and they had to give him a name---interesting stuff, isnt it?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes it is, I was obsessed, chasing clues. I also debunked a few family stories and found some skeletons that were put in the back part of the closet.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My children are SAR and DAR's.....from their dad's side.
That's pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> We have all of this "Physical STUFF" (estate) that at some point someone needs to deal with. If you have children or family I assume it is much easier to make decisions about your "STUFF" (estate).
> 
> This estate issue is not as easy as I would have thought. No......I am not dying, well in a way we are all dying, it is just that the older you get, the higher your awareness is, and the need to deal with reality.
> 
> ...


There's more than one way to skin a cat. You can leave it to your executor with direction it shall be given to a group with a reversion clause so that if it not used for the use you intend it reverts back to someone else. That said, the cat skinning, check with groups like regional church councils (like the overseers of all the churches of that denomination) or an interfaith group and leave it to them for that use if they want it. Boy Scout groups are often associated with churches as meeting places and the church youth groups might be willing to take it and use it that way as a local campground independent of the national boy scouts. Maybe a hunting club on condition they open it to camping for youth groups. Try to think about ways around this to achieve what you want achieved.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sourdough, Why not just divide up among the kids? May be a life changing event for one of them.

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Please don't die off, Sourdough!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I want to know more about "family trusts". 

Most of us are approximately twenty years older than our kids and twenty years younger than our parents. So if I die at 80 the kids will be 60 and will have already lived most of their life and should be set to retire. The grandkids on the other hand will be in their 40's and it could really change their life. My Grandma gave me 1/4 of her house which was $16,000 and with that plus the $15,000 I had saved I purchased my first house. That allowed me to put 1/3 down which made my payments really low. I would like to do the same with my Grandkids.

Blake and I spend a lot of time together and while on hikes, I kick rocks and tell him some day this is all gonna be his. He says, even that chair Papa, as he points to a wrought iron patio chair ?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> I want to know more about "family trusts".
> 
> Most of us are approximately twenty years older than our kids and twenty years younger than our parents. So if I die at 80 the kids will be 60 and will have already lived most of their life and should be set to retire. The grandkids on the other hand will be in their 40's and it could really change their life. My Grandma gave me 1/4 of her house which was $16,000 and with that plus the $15,000 I had saved I purchased my first house. That allowed me to put 1/3 down which made my payments really low. I would like to do the same with my Grandkids.
> 
> Blake and I spend a lot of time together and while on hikes, I kick rocks and tell him some day this is all gonna be his. He says, even that chair Papa, as he points to a wrought iron patio chair ?


You can just create a trust for him in your will and put the property in it (it is called a testamentary trust) or create the trust now and not put the property into it until you die through your will (a pour-over trust) or you can just leave it to him and appoint a conservator for his property until he reaches a certain age (though that person probably could sell the property and invest the money).


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What Kids..........Your kids..........???? I have no children.




frogmammy said:


> Sourdough, Why not just divide up among the kids? May be a life changing event for one of them.
> 
> Mon


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm leaving with nothing and plan on being buried in sack in the dirt, if that. I'd prefer being spread around by the possums and such.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

vicker said:


> I'm leaving with nothing and plan on being buried in sack in the dirt, if that. I'd prefer being spread around by the possums and such.


A pack of coyotes would probably accommodate your request....:whistlin:


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> My Truck is TOD to #1 son, The Camper TOD to #2 son. My property when bought will have their names on it..anything else if they want it they can have or pitch it..They also have $100,000 Life Insurance Police..They will be better off than when any of my Parents moved on.


This something my dad would have done so that we would have to go camping with each other. 
Most every thing my dad has in a trust with 1/4 going 3 remaining children and 1/4 to remaining grandchildren. At 90 He has out last my 2 brothers and 1 grandchild.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Declan said:


> A pack of coyotes would probably accommodate your request....:whistlin:



How fabulous that would be.  I'd love to be 43 coyote turds.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

vicker said:


> How fabulous that would be.  I'd love to be 43 coyote turds.


Don't know but they can tear a deer carcass apart in fairly short order :teehee:

Personally, I don't plan on ever dying so there is no need for no stupid wills, powers of attorney and such. If I am wrong, that will be somebody else's problem to deal with, not mine


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> I want to know more about "family trusts".
> 
> Most of us are approximately twenty years older than our kids and twenty years younger than our parents. So if I die at 80 the kids will be 60 and will have already lived most of their life and should be set to retire. The grandkids on the other hand will be in their 40's and it could really change their life. My Grandma gave me 1/4 of her house which was $16,000 and with that plus the $15,000 I had saved I purchased my first house. That allowed me to put 1/3 down which made my payments really low. I would like to do the same with my Grandkids.
> 
> Blake and I spend a lot of time together and while on hikes, I kick rocks and tell him some day this is all gonna be his. He says, even that chair Papa, as he points to a wrought iron patio chair ?



ORD my grandmother left her property to all of us grandkids and my mom (her only surviving child). Mom had a living trust and could do what she wanted--keeping renting it or sell it. Any profit had to be divided among us kids. Mom kept it and now three of us and Dad own it. One cousin wanted to be bought out and we happily accommodated him. I live in one of the apartments (hers to be exact) and at the time my late aunt occupied one of the other units. 

I thank God everyday that my grandmother left a roof over my head. She left me with more than that though. She gave me options cementing my belief that grandparents are a gift from the gods.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

my what is going to die?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Could you use some money now ? You could sell it and retain a lifetime estate. 
I have some property like that.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Could you use some money now ? You could sell it and retain a lifetime estate.
> I have some property like that.


That is harder to find a buyer for in my area because people don't want you tearing up the house and such and have no idea how long you will live.

One of the general dangers in conveying the property is you won't be able to borrow against it or if you have a loan it could trigger an acceleration even if it is within your own family. Some people do it to make themselves available for medicaid for nursing home care eventually, but it is not without consequences. You may issues with your insurance; you may have judgments attach to your property if the remainderman has/gets any; etc.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Everyone in this thread who has already looked after their final arrangements for their estate and remains disposal, heartily pat yourselves on the back! You deserve it! As someone who spent hours in a courtroom watching people fight over their family legacies, I commend you. The most important thing I learned: It's not what you *say* you're going to do. It's what you actually *do*. If you want someone to have a particular beloved, cherished item, write it down! 

If you live in a state that recognizes holographic wills, you can even write your wishes on a scrap of paper and they will stand as your last living will and testament. Better to do it formally, though, whether you put your assets in a trust or simply write a will.

A common misconception is that running your assets through a probate proceeding will cost a fortune. Probate is merely an accounting process. It ensures that all your assets have been discovered and accounted for and that all your bills/liabilities have been paid before final distribution of your remaining estate to your heirs. People often think that trusts avoid these costs, but they really don't. Any asset you forget to put into the trust will have to be probated anyway. Lawyers love trusts, because they can often bill more to get a trust in proper order for distribution than if the deceased has simply allowed their assets to go through a probate proceeding. Unless you have millions in assets, I wouldn't worry about family trusts.

You won't pay estate tax unless your net assets are worth more than 5.4 million dollars. I'm going to guess that leaves most of us out of this concern.

If you die without a will (intestate), the line of testate succession for inheritance goes as follows: Spouse, then children, then parents, then siblings. If any of those are living, *all* goes to each in succession. IOW, if your spouse is alive at the time of your death, he/she will take everything you leave after probate. If your spouse has predeceased you and you have children, your children will take everything, divided equally. And so on. Again, if you have special legacy gifts, such as jewelry, a special gun, furniture, etc., make sure to write them down!

If you want to leave part to a spouse and part to children or what not, you'll need to prepare a will. Two helpful tips on writing a will: 

First, make sure to name *everyone* who might have a legal claim to your estate and leave 'em at least a buck. That way, you make it clear that you did indeed consider them and this is the full extent of the legacy you wish to leave. Otherwise, they might sue the estate on the basis that you accidentally forgot to include them. 

Second, be sure to include a clause that says, "If any person named in this will contests its provisions, in whole or in part, it will be as if that person had predeceased me and they shall take nothing." This little clause stops a lot of fighting over inheritances, I can tell you.

Don't forget to set up a funeral trust so no one has to look after your remains or pay for the privilege. When people are mourning you, they don't want to have to wonder if the music or the coffin (if such applies) they select on your behalf are things you would have liked. You can do it yourself and take all the guesswork out of it. While you're at it, make sure you prepare your advanced directives and DNRs, if applicable. It will save your relatives enormous anguish if you take care of these things for them so they don't have to guess.

*ORD*, to set up a family trust for your grandkids, you need to get with a good estate planning attorney. It's fairly simple, but you'll want to discuss all the various ramifications of your wishes on your heirs such as tax liabilities, etc. It's a lovely thing to do for them. They'll remember you always for the generosity, as you have remembered your grandmother. You can probably accomplish what you want to with just a few modifications to a regular will. Example: After provisions for legacy gifts and all debts have been satisfied, the residue (whatever's left) shall be liquidated. All proceeds shall be divided equally between Grandkid 1, Grandkid 2, Grandkid 3 and Grandkid 4. Said assets shall be held in trust until each grandchild attains the age of 25 (or whatever age you think is appropriate).

Something like that.

Whatever you do, don't forget to update your written documents regularly as your life changes. Major life changes should always cause you to review your estate documents.

Make sure you leave instructions with whomever you task to carry out your wishes. Your estate planning documents are useless if no one can find them or knows they exist.

Hope these comments are of help to some of you in making your final arrangements! It's important, especially if you know people might quarrel over your choices.

Mandatory disclaimer: I am not a lawyer and have never played one on tee vee. You should not rely upon these comments as legal advice because they are not; they are merely observations from someone who spent a lot of time in courtrooms watching sad estate-quarrel horror shows.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


Thank you lady!!!!


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Raeven said:


> If you die without a will (intestate), the line of testate succession for inheritance goes as follows: Spouse, then children, then parents, then siblings. If any of those are living, *all* goes to each in succession. IOW, if your spouse is alive at the time of your death, he/she will take everything you leave after probate. If your spouse has predeceased you and you have children, your children will take everything, divided equally. And so on. Again, if you have special legacy gifts, such as jewelry, a special gun, furniture, etc., make sure to write them down!


....ummm, that varies by state and would not be true in my state under a lot of situations. For instance, if you had a child outside your spouse, your spouse would only get 1/3 and all your children split the other 2/3's. Likewise if you had no living spouse and children, your grandchildren or great grandchildren would take before your parents--it goes all the way down before it starts up. Once your closest living blood relative is found, anybody else who was the same degree of kin takes equally whether they are alive or dead. In the state next door to mine, your spouse's take is determined by how long you have been married according to a table, with the spouse not getting everything unless you have been hitched 20 years and all your children are by them.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

Kept it simple...
1) Gave self a "Life Enema" and disposed of the detritus I had amassed over 50+ yrs.
Talk about liberating dumping everything and downsizing to a 14' cube van and moving to my cabin.

2) Non-tangible assets converted to real assets -  on banks and other profiteers etc...

3) Purchased the land and built with cash... 

4) All things in Maggie's name in advance. (She will outlive me and it's all for her benefit too)

5) Complete the homestead, do the projects & improvements till I drop... hoping not before 2020 with luck.... YEP This IS "my" Bucket List ending... so all organized (damned those Virgo Traits eh! )

** Last Will etc pretty much irrelevant as that has been worked around and reduces (eliminates) transfer taxes and other fingers trying to take from the pot. Noone has anything to fight over or argue about...


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone.......remember the scene in the movie: Zorba the Greek, after his lady dies.....??? That movie is just full of wisdom about life.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Declan said:


> ....ummm, that varies by state and would not be true in my state under a lot of situations. For instance, if you had a child outside your spouse, your spouse would only get 1/3 and all your children split the other 2/3's. Likewise if you had no living spouse and children, your grandchildren or great grandchildren would take before your parents--it goes all the way down before it starts up. Once your closest living blood relative is found, anybody else who was the same degree of kin takes equally whether they are alive or dead. In the state next door to mine, your spouse's take is determined by how long you have been married according to a table, with the spouse not getting everything unless you have been hitched 20 years and all your children are by them.


What you said is true I'm sure, but it is not entirely in conflict with what I said with respect to living grandchildren, etc. Obviously if you had children who predeceased you and they had issue, any inheritance your child(ren) would have taken would naturally flow through to their children before reverting back to parents. I spoke generally and in a simple way about the line of intestate succession without getting into complicated specifics and was talking about a situation more common to single people, where there is no spouse and in some cases, no children, either.

You're correct that intestate inheritance varies from state to state somewhat. Hence the disclaimer. 

I don't encourage anyone to die without a will, but if you're single (you'll note this thread is in Singletree) with no significant assets and have no children, dying without a will may not be the worst thing if you determine that intestate succession in your state will leave your assets to whomever you would have chosen anyway, with or without a will.

In my state, because we had wills when my husband died, I didn't have to go through probate even though assets were not held in a family trust. Easiest thing in the world from an inheritance perspective. Our wills were clear and we had been careful when we structured how title was held on accounts, house, vehicles, etc. I was so grateful I didn't have to deal with all that on top of the unbearable grief over his death, so I'm a bit of a cheerleader when it comes to taking care these matters for your loved ones before you die.

Sure glad I wasn't living in the state next door to yours when he died if we didn't have wills. We had not been married 20 years, but the home and property we held jointly came about because I gave him title to half of my place when we purchased our new place here in Oregon. Without wills, his daughter in Australia would have inherited most of what was all mine before our marriage, according to that state's laws. Good example of why taking care of this stuff is important.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Raeven said:


> What you said is true I'm sure, but it is not entirely in conflict with what I said with respect to living grandchildren, etc. Obviously if you had children who predeceased you and they had issue, any inheritance your child(ren) would have taken would naturally flow through to their children before reverting back to parents. I spoke generally and in a simple way about the line of intestate succession without getting into complicated specifics and was talking about a situation more common to single people, where there is no spouse and in some cases, no children, either.
> 
> You're correct that intestate inheritance varies from state to state somewhat. Hence the disclaimer.
> 
> ...


You would need to pre-plan your funeral. When single people with no kids die at an old age it is sometimes a PITA to get them buried if nobody has some legal authority as the next of kin. 

It even took a week to get my adult brother from the freezer to the funeral home because his estranged wife with whom he was having a bitter divorce refused to sign anything even though we were paying for everything. She acted like we were trying to trick her into having to pay for something even though the funeral home had already been paid and told her that they had been paid and they just needed her signature to authorize them to get the body and do the funeral and cremation.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Declan said:


> You would need to pre-plan your funeral. When single people with no kids die at an old age it is sometimes a PITA to get them buried if nobody has some legal authority as the next of kin.
> 
> It even took a week to get my adult brother from the freezer to the funeral home because his estranged wife with whom he was having a bitter divorce refused to sign anything even though we were paying for everything. She acted like we were trying to trick her into having to pay for something even though the funeral home had already been paid and told her that they had been paid and they just needed her signature to authorize them to get the body and do the funeral and cremation.


Yeah, I mentioned that in my first post, but it's buried (har!) somewhere in the middle of all that text and could easily be missed. It's important enough that it's worth saying twice! 

Funeral trusts are pretty easy. You just get with your favorite mortuary service, make your plans, then pre-pay for the services to be rendered upon your demise. Keep a copy of the contract with your important papers along with your wishes for music, verses to be read (if applicable), etc. If you're really having fun, write your own obituary and pick out the photo you want used. No one else will get it right! 

One of the things I like best about doing this is that no one can guilt your loved ones into spending a ton more than you had in mind for disposal of your remains. Like *vicker* and *BelfryBat*, I am one who wants minimal fussing. If there are usable bits from which someone else can benefit such as corneas, kidneys, etc., then take those. Throw what's left in a cardboard box and light it right up. I paid for a wee marker stone in a nice, quiet cemetery in an area I like and no one has to wonder if I wanted something more grand. Done like dinner! (Pun intended.) 

I did stipulate in my will that a sum of money be set aside for a great party for whatever friends and family I leave behind. I like to think about them sharing a drink, a nibble and bawdy stories in remembrance. 

I'm sorry for what happened with your brother. Such stories are all too common.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

So a slightly new wrinkle.......Me single (Very Handsome and quick'witted) no children. Doctor say's dude you got a few weeks left. So I pack my best pack and head to the deep wilderness on foot. Never come back, body never found. How does that effect things. I guess that I should leave a note. How long till I am declared dead meat by the court system.........???


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> So a slightly new wrinkle.......Me single (Very Handsome and quick'witted) no children. Doctor say's dude you got a few weeks left. So I pack my best pack and head to the deep wilderness on foot. Never come back, body never found. How does that effect things. I guess that I should leave a note. How long till I am declared dead meat by the court system.........???


'Dough, goes without saying you're very handsome and quick-witted, so it bothers me all the more that you're asking these questions. :hrm: But...

You need to clarify what "things" you're curious about the situation affecting. In your scenario, do you have a will to provide for what happens to your belongings?

If no will, someone will have to notify your next of kin, even if they are far removed and are difficult to locate. If no body, that complicates things a lot. Even with a note, it will take time to have you declared deceased with no body (corpus). Check your state's laws to determine how much time must elapse before someone can apply to have you declared dead -- if they care enough to bother about it (no offense). If no one pursues it, I expect you'd be declared missing and that would be the end of it, unless or until someone stumbled upon your bones and reported it to the authorities. Then steps might be taken to identify you and a death certificate could be completed. If they never find you, the state doesn't take any particular steps to have you declared dead. You're just missing, and your estate, if any, remains in limbo.

So long as you leave a scrap of anything behind, then you're leaving a mess for someone else to clean up -- even if it's just the county or the state. Better to leave a note with directions on where your remains can be eventually located, and a will so they know who should be notified and how to dispose of anything left behind.

I know this sounds cold and callous, but you can take it. I know you want actual answers. I will add that I hope this is an exercise in the abstract and nothing more.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> So a slightly new wrinkle.......Me single (Very Handsome and quick'witted) no children. Doctor say's dude you got a few weeks left. So I pack my best pack and head to the deep wilderness on foot. Never come back, body never found. How does that effect things. I guess that I should leave a note. How long till I am declared dead meat by the court system.........???


If you have nobody and your body was never found, who would bother to declare you dead? :hammer:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> This all smacked me in the face, when I contacted the Boy Scouts of America, about leaving the homestead to them, for a camp site. I was shocked to be informed, that they would appreciate that, and they would sell it to pay on going administrative costs. Not what I had in mind........
> .


BSA is not about the boys. Its about the high muckey mucks living the dream:
First class airline Tickets, 4 & 5 star hotels, 6 figure salaries. and yes I have proof of that.
BSA will never get a dime from me.


----------



## BlueJeans (Jan 17, 2009)

After my husband died unexpectedly, I had to go through probate because though our real estate was in both our names, some of the deeds weren't designated "joint tenants". Our state is cranky about that.

Probate wasn't awful, just a drawn-out nuisance. 

Deeds are in my name now...and my attorney recommended I have Transfer on Death Deeds. My real property will go directly to my three sons upon my kicking-off. 

Some states don't have TOD deeds...but more and more do.

http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/free-books/avoid-probate-book/chapter5-3.html

If I didn't have children, I would have TOD deeds for a veterans support org.


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

Donated my body to science at no cost to anyone. Husband died had a will went to probate. Now everything is in my name only. New will completed. I's dotted, t's crossed. I can go in peace but not for another 25-30 years. I've got really good genes. Mom 91 and still alive. Dad died one month short of 90.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my GG did exactly that. all the family knew what he planned for years. he told them when he was ready this is what he was going to do and they respected his wishes. he was never found but then nobody looked.this was back in the 1800's when you could disappear very easily in the deep woods. he was around 100.

this is what i would like to do when i feel like i just can't be productive anymore.but it's not possible these days to get lost in the woods.not here.and besides it's a different era. my son says he would be charged if he didn't look for me. course if i lived in Alaska i suppose i could. i have a plan though. ~Georgia


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It is my motto to "Finish Strong, Finish Well".

Question about "deeds".
I live in Indiana, I just bought a home (thank you Jesus).

If I put my son or daughter (or both) on the deed will it go on their credit report, and would this insure (if I didn't have a will) that the house goes to them??


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

If either of them gets divorced the house that they have a 1/2 or 1/3 ownership of is part of their divorce settlement. If the for any reason either have a "Judgement" Filed against them, the house would be attached and foreclosed.

If someone get hurt on the property, they could litigate against "ALL" the owners of record. There are better ways to do what you want.




Laura Zone 5 said:


> It is my motto to "Finish Strong, Finish Well".
> 
> Question about "deeds".
> I live in Indiana, I just bought a home (thank you Jesus).
> ...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you sir!!


----------

